# bones for pup = thicker bones ?



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Unrelated to dogs, I read an article about a study on Coyotes. This was not a genetic study, but one where they split eight brother pairs. One group was supplemented with cow and sheep femurs to chew on, the other group was fed canned dog food exclusively. 
Coyotes are not that far removed from Dogs. Makes me wonder if this could apply to ours. 

news.sciencemag.org/environment/2010/07/tough-food-makes-coyotes-better-biters

"Research presented here this week at the 47th Annual Meeting of the Animal Behavior Society reveals that when these canines chew on hard objects as pups, bones in their skulls become shorter and thicker, allowing them to eat a wider variety of food as adults. The researchers say this is the first time food has been shown to have such a dramatic impact on the anatomy of any animal."


----------

